# Dog box- door locks/latches



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I have a 6 hole Crow River box. Latches/locks are needing replacement. They are not the "T" style,thats what I'd prefer to get this time if possible, but thats not crucial. I understand Crow Rivers gone out of business. Any suggestions to replace these latches and locks?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

http://www.austinhardware.com/

These guys have about everything. Also, I would be the other box mfg would be able to help.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Go to anywhere that sells utility truck bodies. I just replaced 2 handles on my trailer and the local shop had them in stock.
Joe


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

If I dealt with another box builder, would theirs be pretty much the same- swappable, I mean? 
I'll also look into the other links and possibilities given- its a start. -thank you...


----------



## RodneyB46 (Dec 18, 2008)

i am going thru the same thing.learning terms and how things work at the same time.trimark is another good one.since i starting over i would prefer a l handle with a cam lock.if you live in an area would there is salt you will want to make sure there is a dust over protecting the key way on the handle.will prolong life of keyway and easier to maintain in cold temps. as far as swapable goes,i gues that depends on what you have already and what style lock you want. there are handles, which you said you wanted a t handle.then you need to figure out what the diamter the shaft is on the handle to match up with approiate latch.if you only want one point of contact i would recomend a cam lock to match up with your t handle.cheap and efficent.


----------



## Tstreg (Dec 28, 2005)

Crow river is still in business, they just quit making trailers. They do have spare parts. The hard part is getting them to look in the old parts/storage area. The old number should still work.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

You could probably check with Deerskin, they use the type you're asking about and I've had wonderful luck with them when replacing mine.


----------

